# Who knows Brooklyn really well?



## Mankini (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm scoping out Floyd Bennett Field for a potential long-term squat. It seems to have a significant amount of wooded area, and is not far from a bus line, which is good.
FBF is not far from the Sheepshead Bay neighborhood.
I'm looking at it on Google maps; but hoping someone is from NYC/Brooklyn or has squatted or travelled there.


----------



## Art101 (Apr 8, 2015)

We have been planning an NYC trip to explore some of the old mil. areas and such will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mankini (Apr 8, 2015)

Ghostbo said:


> We have been planning an NYC trip to explore some of the old mil. areas and such will let you know how it goes.


Thanks! I -just- discovered "Gateway National Rec Area" looking on Google Maps....I always look for woods. Thick, healthy, clean woods. Unfortunately I got ALOT of ticks in Montauk in May of 2012 and so haven't been back to NYC for very long. The ticks bit me everywhere and I'm still concerned about Lyme disease.


----------



## Mankini (Apr 8, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Thanks! I -just- discovered "Gateway National Rec Area" looking on Google Maps....I always look for woods. Thick, healthy, clean woods. Unfortunately I got ALOT of ticks in Montauk in May of 2012 and so haven't been back to NYC for very long. The ticks bit me everywhere and I'm still concerned about Lyme disease.




Hah!!!! I think I answered my own question. NB.

http://www.nps.gov/gate/planyourvisit/thingstodojamaicabay.htm


----------



## Art101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah I was looking at it on Google Earth and it looks pretty exposed and developed lol.Not to mention the whole Parks thing.


----------



## Mankini (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghostbo said:


> Yeah I was looking at it on Google Earth and it looks pretty exposed and developed lol.Not to mention the whole Parks thing.


Yeah. But fortunately for "Peepz like us" look at the wooded area with ''hiking trails'' directly to the north of the airfield.....Doesn't it look heavily wooded enough to set up a low profile tent? Of course, it would suck if the undergrowth isn't quite heavy enough, and one were to be awakened at 7 in the morning by a vanload of schoolkids. ::rage::


----------



## atlastalias (Sep 10, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> I'm scoping out Floyd Bennett Field for a potential long-term squat. It seems to have a significant amount of wooded area, and is not far from a bus line, which is good.
> FBF is not far from the Sheepshead Bay neighborhood.
> I'm looking at it on Google maps; but hoping someone is from NYC/Brooklyn or has squatted or travelled there.


Ha, I always squat floyd bennett field when I go through NYC. Theres some abandoned shit passed the campground, to the north.


----------



## atlastalias (Sep 10, 2016)

Nypd flys around all over that place but they I don't think they would care about ur tent.


----------

